# Since no one in the forced induction forum will talk to an 8v guy....



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

*Since no one in the forced induction forum will talk to an 8v guy....(more pics! at bottom)*

do any of you guys know of a company that makes a FPR delete adapter kit for the stock digi fuel rails? i need to install my rising rate FRP, and hopefully i can then run 10 lbs of boost, if anyones curious its a 92 Gti with a JH 8v, sabb turbo and intercooler, runs 6 psi of boost on digi 2, well hopefully someone can help me Thanks!!
-Alex 


_Modified by MaxVW at 8:58 PM 8-26-2007_


----------



## third_eye92 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Since no one in the forced induction forum will talk to an 8v guy.... (MaxVW)*

Got a pic of this setup, sounds interesting.


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Since no one in the forced induction forum will talk to an 8v guy.... (third_eye92)*









theres this one


----------



## captain8Vkirk (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Since no one in the forced induction forum will talk to an 8v guy.... (MaxVW)*

more info on this please. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Since no one in the forced induction forum will talk to an 8v guy.... (captain8Vkirk)*

what do you guys wanna know? she has been running for a month or so now it may run a touch lean under full boost but not enough to destroy anything, i checed my plugs a million times haha. thats why i got a RRFPR hoping that will give me enough fuel fr 10 pounds of boost. definitely made the car fast , its faster then a built 16v now seems like it has lots of potential still need a cam aswell running the stock jh one. the intake pipe to the turbo is off of a TD, the manifold if from a TD aswell as the oilpan, turbo and intercooler are from a sabb, its a garret T3. the turbocharger had to be adapted to the manifols with a steel adapter block with studs sunk into it. i am having difficulty with a bit of hesitation sometimes, i am pretty much certian that this is caus of a weak spark though aside from that it pulls pretty damn hard, and i just cant get enough of the turbo whisle Best sound evar! lol


_Modified by MaxVW at 9:46 AM 8-26-2007_


----------



## captain8Vkirk (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Since no one in the forced induction forum will talk to an 8v guy.... (MaxVW)*

what did you do for fuel tuning? bigger injectors?


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Since no one in the forced induction forum will talk to an 8v guy.... (captain8Vkirk)*

its stock


----------



## third_eye92 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Since no one in the forced induction forum will talk to an 8v guy.... (MaxVW)*

Wow, with better fueling you'd probably be pulling a lot harder. Any idea on the HP you're making? Very interested since most of the stuff you're using can be found at a good junkyard.


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

well if i had to guess i'd say 130-140 at the crank they say 1 lb of boost is 10 crank hp on a 2l crossflow and i used a jh they usually put out like 90 stock so 90 plus say 54 so 144 and minus some for it not running perfect just yet haha (90 percent of what gains you would see on a 2l 1.8/2 = 90% 54 hp instad of 60 )


----------



## third_eye92 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

definitely cool man. Keep it up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nsweere (Mar 7, 2007)

I wish i had your setup on my jetta


----------



## captain8Vkirk (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: (Nsweere)*

like you said, if your running just a tad lean, youve still got room for those bigger injectors and a rrfpr. im digging this setup man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

just put the rrfpr in today runs AWESOME no hesitation whatsoever, i will be cranking the boost up a bit this week hopefully, may see about 10 lbs i hope


----------



## captain8Vkirk (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

are you running any kind of wideband?


----------



## chilledOUTmk1 (Feb 5, 2006)

i thought digi 2 sucked for boost?


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (captain8Vkirk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *captain8Vkirk* »_are you running any kind of wideband?

ditto!


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

no wideband, just a reg o2 sensor







for the record it has been running for a month and a half atleast problem free aside from the off thing comming loose, so i am pretty sure digi 2 can handle 6 psi fine all day everyday i would recommend that an intercooler be run though, dont need the extra heat

right and a bit of info on the RRFPR, i thought incoorectly it turns out that all you need to do to run the rrfpr is take the return line offa the stock fpr and run a line from there to the rrfpr and then run a line from the rrefpr to the return line to the tank and a vaccume line aswell


_Modified by MaxVW at 9:48 AM 8-26-2007_


----------



## chilledOUTmk1 (Feb 5, 2006)

are you running the stock computer or is it chipped, I wanted to boost my digi 2 8v but was told digi 2 wasnt good for boost because it dosent read positive and negative vacuum. I have a turbo off of a sabb as well and I have an intercooler from a 1.8T. Could you get some pics of the flange adapter plate you talked about, connecting the turbo and manifold. Good **** man, keep it up!


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

bone stock fuel management, although with the recent addition of the rising rate fuel pressure regulator i'd reccomend it for anyone doing this i'd say it is far safer to run with it then without, i'll gather a few pics in a min and post them up


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

heres some pics of the block and before and afters of the car for fun haha
if anone is using the td manifold and the same flanged turbo as i did i can send you the pdf, i created a scael vector drawing in adobe illustrator


















































































_Modified by MaxVW at 8:32 PM 8-26-2007_


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

right forgot to mention i spraybombed the drivers side haha not too shabby eh?


----------



## spasticone (May 31, 2004)

nice b3. I'm aiming for the exact same swap except cis. Already have all the parts, just need some time.. Looks really good.


----------



## jetta_caratene (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

Setup looks great! Lends hope to digi2 guys everywhere.







for defying convention.


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

its been my dream to have a turbo digi 2, ever since i got my first car


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

im just wondering if you lowered your compression at all, im planning to do this kind of setup soon and was just looking for some info. also, did you put larger injectors in?


----------



## Syco Stang (Dec 7, 2002)

This looks like exactly what I want to do. However, I have a G60 head that I'm rebuilding and lightly porting, G60 cam, G60 fuel rail and injectors, BMW 735 MAF and I plan to run a TDI turbo and manifold. Otherwise it's a very similar setup.
Would you strongly recommend stepping up to the Saab T3, or can I get by at 150hp with the TDI turbo?
Good work, I look forward to making my Digi2 car work with boost as well!
SS


----------



## BoostedmkI (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (Syco Stang)*

n-e track number yet?


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

i think many people are mistaken by the TD turbo, a lot of guys that have done digi 2 turbo setups say the turbo seems to run out to steem in the top end, i think that is incorrect, what actually happens is you run out of fuel haha. I think running the bmw 735 maf is a great idea with the properly sized injectors, a friend of mine suggested that the relation of the maf and the injector size should be changed in relation to one another. for instance if you maf has a plate inside that is a certian size, for maths sake lets say it is 2 cm x 2cm, you have a SA of 4cm^2 and the stock injector size is 19 lb/h and say the bmw maf is 6 cm^2 the injectors should be 28.5 lb/hr so basically you can trick the computer, it thinks everything is ok and running normally but you now have the capability of delivering enough fuel for a v6. 
[email protected]
I am running a JH stock 8.5 to one compression


----------



## Syco Stang (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

That is great to hear. I do find that a lot of people on the Vortex regurgitate info without the proper knowledge or research to come to their conclusions. I like to find things out for myself, which is why I'm going to set my car up the way I mentioned above.
I agree with you on the MAF equation. I come from the Mustang scene, and most guys have been running MAF systems since they came out in 89 (88 in cali) on their performance machines. 
When we change injectors, we always change MAF sensors to a unit calibrated for the larger injector. I've always been surprised that VW guys advocate doing these changes without any changes to the tuning in the comp or playing with the MAF, but since I'm not familiar with the ECU I cant really have a good basis for an arguement.
I got the BMW Maf with the idea that when I swap in larger injectors (since everyone seems to agree they run lean in the top end), I will install the maf and tune from there. I think it will make a great combo with a TDI turbo, so I'll be making a trip to the yard this weekend to see if I can rip one out.
Keep us posted, I hope you can tune it a bit and get to the dyno to give us some numbers!!!
SS


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

i am currently just watting for a brake upgrade to arrive, hopefully i will be seeing 10 pounds or so, then i will be more then happy to head on to the next city down for a dyno run


----------



## microzimmer (Dec 19, 2005)

awesome thread...lets keep this going. k so just a quick question i have an rv motor and head so im 10 to 1 compression. would a head gasket spacer be enough to lower the compression cuz 10 to 1 is a little high for a turbo,right? EIP sells one for a 129 dollars would it bring it down enough or what would i have to do to lower the compression enough? i would prefer to have to change the pistons, you said you were running a JH head would that lower compression?
just quick info about the car
91 cali gti 
digi 1
rebuilt RV motor and head
Just interested because it seems that you put that turbo set up together rather cheaply and might be in my price range


_Modified by microzimmer at 11:41 PM 9-6-2007_


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (microzimmer)*

You could run corrado pistons and that would put u in the 8.5 to 1 range I believe and they're forged


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (mechsoldier)*

i have a 2l xflow on Digifant 2,I also plan on doing the TD setup,And the rasing Rate Fpr.Lets keep this going to shut up all the digi2 haters.Also guys,make sure your O2s,blue coolant sensor,MAF,and your timing is right before you try and undertake this


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

the setup runs fine without an 02 sensor aswell, i dint have one for a while, i feel safer with it though. From what i have herd many people have done the td swap using the rv engine, you just have to retard your timing more and run a bit less boost. take the BBM digi 2 supercharger kit, it dosent include a headspacer. there was a guy on these forums who turbocharged his digi 2 8v, he had it running on 16 pounds of boost, stock fueling 10-1 compression, he claimed it ran fine, the problem was it ran so lean it melted his pistons haha. so i imagine if you are running 5-6 pounds of boost you can do it on a 10-1 motor


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

[email protected], sorry i didnt read your whole post, i didnt mention that they are stock injectors


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (MaxVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaxVW* »_the setup runs fine without an 02 sensor aswell, i dint have one for a while, i feel safer with it though. From what i have herd many people have done the td swap using the rv engine, you just have to retard your timing more and run a bit less boost. take the BBM digi 2 supercharger kit, it dosent include a headspacer. there was a guy on these forums who turbocharged his digi 2 8v, he had it running on 16 pounds of boost, stock fueling 10-1 compression, he claimed it ran fine, the problem was it ran so lean it melted his pistons haha. so i imagine if you are running 5-6 pounds of boost you can do it on a 10-1 motor

O2 sensor would probably be worse since it will try to get your fueling to 14.7:1 and that's not what you want on a turbo engine


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (mechsoldier)*

well the reason i like to have it is because the ultimate problem with digi 2 is that the AFM is wide open @3000 rpm under full throttle. so if i add boost that means i am in excess of full throttle so if i unplug the 02 sensor there is pretty much nothing calculating how much fuel is needed. what sort of reading do you want on a turbo motor? is there any way to calibrate the o2 sensor differently?


----------



## Syco Stang (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: (microzimmer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *microzimmer* »_awesome thread...lets keep this going. k so just a quick question i have an rv motor and head so im 10 to 1 compression. would a head gasket spacer be enough to lower the compression cuz 10 to 1 is a little high for a turbo,right? EIP sells one for a 129 dollars would it bring it down enough or what would i have to do to lower the compression enough? i would prefer to have to change the pistons, you said you were running a JH head would that lower compression?
just quick info about the car
91 cali gti 
digi 1
rebuilt RV motor and head
Just interested because it seems that you put that turbo set up together rather cheaply and might be in my price range

_Modified by microzimmer at 11:41 PM 9-6-2007_

You can definitely run high compression, the low compression myth came about because the factory did it to avoid potential problems. Again, this goes back to people just regurgitating information and it takes on a whole life of its own.
I personally prefer to run higher compression on such a small *street *engine, with boost. I highlighted street because that's whate everyone seems to forget, most of us are building useable street cars. Higher compression will give you more low end torque and a more useable powerband on the street. The car will pick up faster, have less turbo lag, and just be more fun.
Experimentation is key, I may probably wind up running the Digi2 Motor I have but am considering tossing in a G60 motor just because I happen to have one laying around. I was going to run the Digi2 block and G60 head, but I'm thinking it would be simpler to just install everything onto the G60 motor I have and just drop it in instead of retrofitting it all onto the Digi2 motor.
Dont use gasket spacers, they are a band aid and I dont trust them. Run the stock compression motor but be careful of over boosting and make sure you have plenty of fuel. Higher comp motors should be fine tuned on a dyno to ensure it's conservative yet powerful enough.
SS


----------



## microzimmer (Dec 19, 2005)

sweet great info! now to make sure i get all the fuel if i upgrade the injectors to the g60 injectors would that be enough or how would i make sure i got enough fuel? do i even need the injectors or can i just put the fpr he was talking about on?


_Modified by microzimmer at 9:00 PM 9-7-2007_


----------



## Syco Stang (Dec 7, 2002)

Keep the boost and timing nice and low, and work your way up. I believe the G60 injectors are the Bosch green tops which are 42lb/hr. Those should be good enough for 220 or so flywheel HP (off the top of my head). Also, get an adjustable FPR.
SS


----------



## microzimmer (Dec 19, 2005)

alright well ill start saving up and hopefully by spring i will have all the parts...cant wait to see what the dyno numbers turn out to be keep us updated


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (Syco Stang)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Syco Stang* »_
You can definitely run high compression, the low compression myth came about because the factory did it to avoid potential problems. Again, this goes back to people just regurgitating information and it takes on a whole life of its own.

No it didn't heat = detonation, more compression more heat it's science


----------



## Syco Stang (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: (mechsoldier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mechsoldier* »_
No it didn't heat = detonation, more compression more heat it's science

The factory did it due to inadequate intercooling, inferior technology, and cost savings not to mention possible repair costs under warranty.
This is left over crap that ill-informed people have been regurgitating since the 80's. I dont understand why people continue to push this 8.5:1 crap. I speak from experience. I have run cars with turbos, superchargers, and nitrous. I have run cars and put together cars with low and high compression. I will take a higher comp/low boost setup for a street car anyday.
So are you telling me that "somewhat" high compression and boost are a bad idea? I would like to hear your points on this, because you seem so knowledgeable on this subject. Your reply was vague, but I'm sure you're trying to discredit what I'm saying so please... enlighten me.
SS


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (Syco Stang)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Syco Stang* »_
The factory did it due to inadequate intercooling, inferior technology, and cost savings not to mention possible repair costs under warranty.


Wasn't trying to flame you really, now that you've clarified I agree with you.
You didn't say that before. Heat and poor tuning DO cause detonation and the advances in technology have allowed things to change a little. But high compression does lend itself to detonation more easily


----------



## Syco Stang (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: (mechsoldier)*

Understood. I thought you were disagreeing with what I wrote, I guess I should have been clearer in my original reply. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Back on topic though, lets get some damn updates from the OP.
SS


----------



## LaneGTI8V (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (Syco Stang)*

I think the whole problem with this hi/lo compression qusetion is three things 1. Street Machine, sitting in traffic, on a 110 deg day, bad news. 2. Natural human tendency to keep it going faster, turning up the boost. 3. Engine managemant/ tuning. Lets face facts Digi and CIS are crude at best, but with the proper tuning and research, you can run big boost and hi comp, and many of them will tell you it's the only way to go. There are people on here running 11 to 1 comp turbo'd and 45lbs of boost, but they sure aren't doing it on an antiquated fuel system. Plus, people on the tex get tired of reiterating the same crap over and over. If you think running 10lbs for the rest of your life is ok, then digi2 is fine, just don't expect a 12sec car. Most of the people on the tex have been there and tried that, and that is why they give short answers to complex questions like "digi2 sucks for boost." Megasquirt all the way, they aren't wrong, you aren't wrong, it's just a matter of preference or experience.


----------



## Syco Stang (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: (LaneGTI8V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LaneGTI8V* »_I think the whole problem with this hi/lo compression qusetion is three things 1. Street Machine, sitting in traffic, on a 110 deg day, bad news. 2. Natural human tendency to keep it going faster, turning up the boost. 3. Engine managemant/ tuning. 

1. High compression and a turbo car sitting at idle is no different than a high compression car naturally aspirated at idle. You're not pushing more air into the engine, and it wont run hotter. My turbo car actually ran cooler.
2. If you're dumb enough to increase the boost with the knowledge that you have an already high compression engine, the you deserve to melt a piston or two.
3. I'm sure it can handle it so long as the MAF doesn't peg. Digi2 is a lot better than people give it credit for, the only fault in the system is the flap design of the MAF but 4 cyl Mustang turbo guys have gotten around that system with lots of HP. Yes, MS is better but I'm sure for an average low boost street car it can work very well. It also seems to be working fairly well for the OP because otherwise, he'd have started a thread complaining about it.
I'm a stubborn mofo, so we'll see when I get my car up and turbocharged. I'm changing the maf and the injection on the car, so I'll be able to tweak the system a little more which is always important.
SS


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (Syco Stang)*

well i just did the four wire o2s conversion and i'm loving the dif.I'll be making my tubro purchase within this month


_Modified by Couper1TEP at 7:12 AM 9-10-2007_


----------



## microzimmer (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*

[QUOTE four o2s conversion[/QUOTE]
do you mean a 4 wire o2s? does it really make that much of a difference?


_Modified by microzimmer at 11:25 PM 9-9-2007_


----------



## stntman (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

as far as compression is concerned. You can run high compression, the turbo will love it for sure. You just have to make sure that your intercooling and fueling is done well. 
You keep the cooling sufficent and the fueling correct you can run the same amount of boost safely.
And the bonus to higher compression is hotter exhaust temps and stronger exhaust pulses wich makes the turbo happy!!!


----------



## microzimmer (Dec 19, 2005)

thats good to hear


----------



## gtidaddy (Sep 18, 2004)

ok let me jump in here. the chip part of this equation can be handled by techtonics tunning. they have been doing the chips for the digi2 16v swap.the tdi turbo will work.it has it flaws as you can see if you visit the tdi forum.also for digi 2 chips talk with SNS tuning in georgia


----------



## gtidaddy (Sep 18, 2004)

also c2 motorsport now carriesa head spacer for lowering compression if you like also check out the tdi head gasket. it looks pretty close i haven't matched it up yet


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (microzimmer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *microzimmer* »_
do you mean a 4 wire o2s? does it really make that much of a difference?

_Modified by microzimmer at 11:25 PM 9-9-2007_

ya it did,never had a good 3 wire one so...But now its running alot better


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*

only difference between a 3 wire and a 4 wire sensor is that the sensing circuit has it's own ground with the 4 wire sensor which helps cut out interference from the ignition system grounding through the engine as well...


----------



## perdaniel (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Since no one in the forced induction forum will talk to an 8v guy....(more ... (MaxVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaxVW* »_do any of you guys know of a company that makes a FPR delete adapter kit for the stock digi fuel rails? i need to install my rising rate FRP, and hopefully i can then run 10 lbs of boost, if anyones curious its a 92 Gti with a JH 8v, sabb turbo and intercooler, runs 6 psi of boost on digi 2, well hopefully someone can help me Thanks!!
-Alex 

_Modified by MaxVW at 8:58 PM 8-26-2007_

I assume that you are thinking about SAAB, as SABB is something quite different: http://home.no.net/sabb1/


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

LOL yah i meant SAAB


----------



## 8valvinsleeper (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

My friend has a 2.0 xflow running stock compression on 10 psi. He bangs the heck out of that motor in canada during ice races. I am very interested in doing this same setup in my digi2. I already have a ported n polished head with a cam so i was thinking about hacking up an audi5000 intake manifold, have the TB be on the drivers side and run the whole system just like the 20vT in Audi A4s. TB on the drivers side, relocate battery and washer fluid, run a side-mount intercooler on the drivers side and run the intake pipe back to the turbo then have the MAF box back where it usually is. I would run 8-10 psi of boost on stock compression, and definitely have an oil cooler. I think it would be fairly inexpensive to do if i have a good junkyard. I think i could do it with $1,000. I was wondering if you could solve the MAF problem by using different injectors along with increased spring tension in the MAF box.


----------



## 8valvinsleeper (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (8valvinsleeper)*

except for of course the fact that the 20vT in the A4 is pointing the forwards in the engine bay and it has the turbo-intercooler pipe run through the front bumper. IT would be easy and compact to do it the way i stated before because it would reduce the amount of unneeded pipe running over hot engine parts. I met a kid who converted his gti with a g60 over to a 1.8T and he had the turbo pipes and intercooler pipes routed around in wierd directions and the vibration of the pipes against the underside of the hood wore through the pipes and ended up rusting a little and wore through to become a vacuum leak. He also said that although it was intercooled, it really didnt make too much of a difference in the long run because the intercooler piping was running over the hot engine.


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (8valvinsleeper)*

you will have to do something to your fuel system, there isnt enough fuel for 8 really, i wouldent go more then 6 pounds stock


----------



## microzimmer (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

K so ive been making a list of what i would need i need help to figure out what i need and what i dont need and i have a few questions along the way...








-Exhaust Manifold From Turbo Diesel
-Intake Pipe to turbo From Turbo Diesel
-Downpipe from Turbo Diesel, *If i use the t3 turbo can i still use the TD downpipe?*
-Turbo Diesel Oil Pan
-Oil feed/return lines
*-RRFPR*
-K24? from turbo diesel or t3
-Saab or 1.8t intercooler
*-G60 Injectors(Bosch Greentops)*
*-Intercooler piping*
-Gaskets, band clamps, injector orings, etc
-MAF adapter and air filter
*-Bosch 4-wire o2s*
I have a 1991 cali gti. RV code 8v running digifant 1. All the stuff in bold i have questions about. But mainly am i forgetting anything? Im working up a list b/c before i decided to buy anything i NEED to have a plan otherwise ill end up spending a fortune since ill be like well while im in there i might as well...kind of mentality. 
First the easy questions. where do i get my intercooler piping? as i read earlier is it an advantage to put the 4 wire o2s on i mean its not that expensive and it would prob. make my air/fuel readings a bit more precise since it would get less interference right? and my last question is the most complicated for me. It involves both the green top injectors and rrfpr. My 8v runs of digi1 so that means it not only reads vacuum it also can sense boost right? so if that is the case would i lean out up top as much as digi 2? in it could sense boost would it shove more fuel in whenever there was boost? and if thats the case can i just change the injectors to the g60 injectors and be fine? that is what seems logical if my digi 1 can read boost but please let me know i am wondering what the deal would be on that















Also what kind of oil would i use. i use the recommended 20w-50 now 

_Modified by microzimmer at 9:59 PM 9-14-2007_
EDIT: I dont know i might be wrong because i heard somewhere that the cali digi1 and the g60 digi 1 are a bit different so im not positive if mine reads boost or not


_Modified by microzimmer at 10:19 PM 9-14-2007_


----------



## scramblingvw (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey Maxvw did you have to grind on the exhaust manifold some,to fit the intake back on,becaues you have to turn it upside down to run it ,i've got 86 turbo diesel,and complete extra turbo setup ,i'am looking at putting on my 1.8


----------



## scramblingvw (Aug 10, 2007)

How close is the turbo to the firewall,on my diesel the motor mounts are different,and push the motor the front


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (microzimmer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *microzimmer* »_K so ive been making a list of what i would need i need help to figure out what i need and what i dont need and i have a few questions along the way...








-Exhaust Manifold From Turbo Diesel
-Intake Pipe to turbo From Turbo Diesel
-Downpipe from Turbo Diesel, *If i use the t3 turbo can i still use the TD downpipe?*
-Turbo Diesel Oil Pan
-Oil feed/return lines
*-RRFPR*
-K24? from turbo diesel or t3
-Saab or 1.8t intercooler
*-G60 Injectors(Bosch Greentops)*
*-Intercooler piping*
-Gaskets, band clamps, injector orings, etc
-MAF adapter and air filter
*-Bosch 4-wire o2s*
I have a 1991 cali gti. RV code 8v running digifant 1. All the stuff in bold i have questions about. But mainly am i forgetting anything? Im working up a list b/c before i decided to buy anything i NEED to have a plan otherwise ill end up spending a fortune since ill be like well while im in there i might as well...kind of mentality. 
First the easy questions. where do i get my intercooler piping? as i read earlier is it an advantage to put the 4 wire o2s on i mean its not that expensive and it would prob. make my air/fuel readings a bit more precise since it would get less interference right? and my last question is the most complicated for me. It involves both the green top injectors and rrfpr. My 8v runs of digi1 so that means it not only reads vacuum it also can sense boost right? so if that is the case would i lean out up top as much as digi 2? in it could sense boost would it shove more fuel in whenever there was boost? and if thats the case can i just change the injectors to the g60 injectors and be fine? that is what seems logical if my digi 1 can read boost but please let me know i am wondering what the deal would be on that















Also what kind of oil would i use. i use the recommended 20w-50 now 

_Modified by microzimmer at 9:59 PM 9-14-2007_
EDIT: I dont know i might be wrong because i heard somewhere that the cali digi1 and the g60 digi 1 are a bit different so im not positive if mine reads boost or not

_Modified by microzimmer at 10:19 PM 9-14-2007_

A 4 wire sensor has very little benefit over a 3 wire. Like I said all it does is gives the sensing circuit its own ground. There may be a LITTLE interference but nothing that is going to help due to the fact that a narrowband O2 can only sense 3 things. 14.7:1 is .5 a volt more. More rich is above .5 V and more lean is lower than .5 volt IIRC.
Narrowband gauges are absolutely useless for tuning a turbocharged car because of this. It can be relied upon solely to tell you that you're at or above 14.7:1 and if you are then you're in trouble but just because it says more rich than 14.7:1 doesn't necessarily mean you are ok.
Rising rate fuel pressure regulator will sense the boost and up the fuel pressure. You need at least G60 injectors though and maybe bigger. The problem may then become you running too rich at idle anyways.
So in short your list is mostly right but I'd say you should buy a wideband oxygen sensor setup to make sure. Cali digi 1 is not corrado digi 1 and it can't sense boost. Intercooler piping you have to upgrade. I dunno about the oil, stock 1.8t and 2.0fsi just use 10w40 like all the others so I would stick with the recommended weight if you'd like.


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

you have to grind the manifold quite a bit to make it fit but it will, the turbo is about 1.5 inches from the firewall, would reccomend solid or poly mounts cus the turbo can come into contact with the fire wall under WOT with the stock mounts


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

right on a nother not i was pushing the car really hard for a long time i was begingint to experience a bit of hesitation when boost was comming on when the car was really hot i have a feeling that this is because the temp sensor is in the maf and not after the intercooler, is there any wat to move it?


----------



## scramblingvw (Aug 10, 2007)

I've got the 1.8 in the shop now, and that's what i thought, i could see it would take some grinding,i will still have to make adapter plate something like your's,because of the off set bolt pattern,on the turbo and manifold,if i try to run it bolted normal,to close to the block,downpipe wrong side,i'll do some test fit to see ,sorry on the diesel the mounts look to be the same.


_Modified by scramblingvw at 5:17 PM 9-15-2007_


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (MaxVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaxVW* »_right on a nother not i was pushing the car really hard for a long time i was begingint to experience a bit of hesitation when boost was comming on when the car was really hot i have a feeling that this is because the temp sensor is in the maf and not after the intercooler, is there any wat to move it?

I'm pretty sure you can accomplish it just by removing it from the housing somehow but I haven't tried yet. I haven't seen the output graph for the iat sensor but something tells me that because of the heat from compression you'll probably be at the upper limits of that sensor all the time even after the intercooler. I dunno though it's something worth trying.
That hesitation was probably due to you running lean btw


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (mechsoldier)*

heres my list.have until december(thats when i'm out of school)
Td manifold and charger
RRFPR
Intercooler 
and thats it


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*

Got my turbo and RRFPR on the way,What do we think about G60 injectors?


----------



## microzimmer (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (mechsoldier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mechsoldier* »_
Rising rate fuel pressure regulator will sense the boost and up the fuel pressure. *You need at least G60 injectors though and maybe bigger.* The problem may then become you running too rich at idle anyways.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (microzimmer)*

alrighty then


----------



## a(M)d(K)a(2)m (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Since no one in the forced induction forum will talk to an 8v guy....(more ... (MaxVW)*

I know that bahn brenner makes an adapter that allows you to run their rrfpr not sure if it will work for any rrfpr but you can check it out on their website bahnbrenner.com


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

^turns out you dont need an adaptor, you run it right after the stock fpr


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

12:1 rising rate FPR
that sound like it will work?


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*

12:1 and rising rate fuel pressure regulator are opposites
12:1 is a set rate, for ever 1 psi boost you'd see an increase in fuel pressure of 12 psi.
Rising rate you can change the ratio and you don't want to use it AFTER the stock regulator. You need to not have any regulator except the rising rate.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (mechsoldier)*

so why do i not want this?its called a Rising rate fpr?Which one should i get?I've seen this style before.It looks like this


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*

nevermind this is the good one


----------



## maddhatter1394 (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: Since no one in the forced induction forum will talk to an 8v guy....(more ... (MaxVW)*

OK I AM WANTING TO BUILD THE SAME THING I JUST NEED TO KNOW WHAT THE PART LIST IS THAT I NEED TO FIND COULD YOU EMAIL ME THE PART LIST I REALLY WANT TO HAVE A TURBO 8 VALVE I WANT TO BEAT THE PISS OUT OF MY FRIEND WHO HAS A MK4 1.8T AND I AM PRETTY SURE YOUR SET UP CAN DO IT HAVE YOU DONE ANYTHING TO LOWER THE COMPRESSION TO GAIN MORE BOOST OFF IT LIKE SWAPPING PISTONS AND SUCH I HAVE A MK2 JETTA THATS AN 86 I JUST NEED TO KNOW ALSO WHAT CAN I DO ABOUT MY FUEL SYSTEM CAUSE I HAVE THE DIGI 1 AND YOURS SEEMS TO BE THE DIGI 2 SO ANY HELP WOULD BE GREAT [email protected] HOPE TO HEAR FROM YOU SOON


----------



## microzimmer (Dec 19, 2005)

look at my post on the earlier page i have digi one also nothing is really that much different from digi 1 when it comes to putting a turbo on it. its not like the corrado digi 1 that reads boost


----------



## maddhatter1394 (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (microzimmer)*

OK THEN I HAVE NO CLUE WHAT SYSTEM I HAVE IN THERE CAUSE IT HAS THE FUEL LINES ON THE AIR BOX SO CAN ANYONE HELP ME ON TELLING ME WHAT SYSTEM THAT IS IN MY JETTA


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (maddhatter1394)*

which FPR do you have max?


----------



## microzimmer (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (maddhatter1394)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maddhatter1394* »_OK THEN I HAVE NO CLUE WHAT SYSTEM I HAVE IN THERE CAUSE IT HAS THE FUEL LINES ON THE AIR BOX SO CAN ANYONE HELP ME ON TELLING ME WHAT SYSTEM THAT IS IN MY JETTA





































I think you might have cis-e


----------



## microzimmer (Dec 19, 2005)

i know eip sells a rrfpr


----------



## maddhatter1394 (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (microzimmer)*

Ok can i build this with that in it i am so confused on what i have i just know its a 1.8 8 valve and i wanna build it up


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (maddhatter1394)*

So max what FPR do have


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

i have the 2025
heres the link to the instruction book, it says to use it in line with your stock fpr because it works by adding resistance to the line when boost is applied, the stock FPR is supposed to manage FP off boost.
http://www.bellengineering.net...s.pdf


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

whats the ratio on it 1:1?


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

whatever you want it to be


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

thanks for the info max


----------



## a(M)d(K)a(2)m (Aug 24, 2007)

where did you get the ic piping


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

its just 2 inch exaust piping painted black, just bend a wire to the shape you want and take it to the shop and get a pipe in that shape


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

i just emailed BBM for specs on there sc kit for Digifant.I'll see what they say.asked about maf tension,chip,spark plugs


----------



## a(M)d(K)a(2)m (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: (a(M)d(K)a(2)m)*

yea i figured as much how much did that cost you


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (a(M)d(K)a(2)m)*

well i decide to get the g60 ecu.I'm not going to play around.Turbo,manifold,injectors,intercooler are in route to my house.Just need a pan,oil lines,boost gauge and air fuel gauge


----------



## a2-8v-pgh (Aug 16, 2003)

have you guys thought of using the bmw 5351 maf? im at work and didnt have time to read all three pages, but the paddle and channel are a good 1/3 larger than the vw. there were issues with a leaniency at idle? making it choppy i beleive but i think someone has figured this out. its iin a sticky 8v tech thread i do beleive.


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

i will be doing that soon, if everything works as it should the bmf maf should work perfectly in out 8v's if the injectors are replaced with 36 lb/h ones. and that gives the potential to run quite a bit of boost


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

this just arrived at my house


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

nice^ i remeber when i first got mine, it was a living room ornament for a while haha took about 4 months for it to get into the car lol, i didnt think it would take that long but there are a LOT of little things you overlook


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

ya,manifold is going to be here wednesday.Have an intercooler,but its to big







there is a saab out at the local JY so im going to get it tomorrow


----------



## microzimmer (Dec 19, 2005)

bump so any more progress couper1tep?


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (microzimmer)*

yup.no manifold yet







if its not here tomorrow i'll be making a phone call.I bought the return bog for the oil pan,Its getting welded on tuesday.Oilfeed line should be here tomorrow,picking up my intercooler piping tuesday.I ended up mounting the saab intercooler behind the driver side headlight,i had to cut the metal behind the fender to make it fit.Aslo moved the carbon canisted to the back of the chassi leg.I'll be order my ecu next week.then its just going to be waiting for a good time to do it,which is going to be proably december








parts list so far
t04e turbo
custom manifold
saab blackstone
custom 2.5" intercooler piping
custom 2.5" downpipe
40mm Bov
6 couplers
g60 injectors
oil pan bong
t04e feed line kit
oil return line kit(home depot/atp)
G60 ecu and co pot
on all an obdII 2.0 aba long block


----------



## microzimmer (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Badass cant wait to see it!


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (microzimmer)*

you and me both http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*

got the oil feed line yesterday,and picking up my intercooler piping tomorrow for sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif pics saturday


----------



## microzimmer (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Couper1TEP* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif pics saturday

Awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## microzimmer (Dec 19, 2005)

did u ever get it installed?


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (microzimmer)*

waiting until christmas break.I have some pics to upload for ya


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*

1 picture sorry cam messed up










_Modified by Couper1TEP at 5:28 AM 12-20-2007_


----------



## microzimmer (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*

Nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

bah i need to get back to working on mine again, this spring it should have a crossflow head, bmw maf and 36 lb injectors, anyone have a maf? the 535I one need one please


----------



## Island_Yota (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

I see your in Nanaimo, I live about 40mins south.. just north of Victoria, If you ever see a blue MK1 Cabrio following you, pull over so I can check out the setup! 
How much did it cost you so far? I dont think id ever turbo my Cabrio but I might do it if I ever find an MK1 GTI (Not liking the convertible top







)


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (Island_Yota)*

MY manifold is in


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Island_Yota)*

haha i was in vic last night, i'm not driving the gti in the winter though, if you ever see a white jetta coupe on gold mesh 13's with smoked ecodes, that me







you should come to volksfest next year, the car will be there just like it was this year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the cost of the setup i am not quite sure was a long process i would imagine 1000 or so


_Modified by MaxVW at 2:15 PM 11-16-2007_


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

ecu got here saturday.Oil pan and intercooler piping should all be done tuesday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Syco Stang (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*

Any updates???
I just bought a manifold from the Tex, it looks to be a modded version of the EIP or whatever. Hopefully it clears my firewall. Also bought a used Dodge 2.2 turbo, I believe it's a Garret TB0335.
I'm using my stock Digi2 bottom end and computer, though I'll add a chip later. I just rebuilt my G60 head, keeping my G60 bottom end to rebuild later on so I can crank the boost. I think I might re-use the G60 cam, I was told it's good for turbos but I'll have to double check the specs to be sure. Also add in my G60 fuel rail, injectors and FPR, and my BMW 535 MAF.
I wont be intercooling, instead I'm installing a water/meth injection system. This will eliminate the need for an intercooler and associated piping, so I can run straight from the turbo into the intake. Also, I may wind up installing my G60 intake manifold depending on how I mount everything.
Any ideas or suggestions?
Post up your pics so I can think of other things I may want or need! Thanks, and keep it coming!
SS


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (Syco Stang)*

2 weeks until i install it.just need to order the 8 dollar oil return hose


----------



## Luigi44 (Nov 14, 2007)

wow never though so many people were into boosting digi2 systems. im planning to do the exact same as maxvw except i have a build head as of now with a tuned ignition system
planning to get bwm maf very soon. i have everything for my turbo kit except intercooler piping


----------



## Syco Stang (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: (Luigi44)*

I'm not bothering with intercooling, I'm running a water/meth injection system instead. I've actually been present on a couple of on dyno back to back tests with and without an intercooler and then with water/meth vs intercooled-water/meth. An air to air intercooler is not efficient at low boost levels on an appropriately sized turbo, but water injection kicks its ass in air temp reduction. 
Anyway, we'll see how this all turns out since it seems we're all running Digi2 but slightly different variations.
SS


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (Syco Stang)*

well guys 1 week until mine goes under the knife http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Syco Stang (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*

Hurry the hell up!!!!








And you're putting your car together during the Christmas break?? You're either in school or didn't take a vacation break at work this year lol







Just get on it and post up lots of pics!
SS


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (Syco Stang)*

i'm at automotive school.We arent even out of school yet.I get out friday and start friday after work


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (Syco Stang)*

i have pics of some stuff
lotus boost gauge








bad pic of turbo








before of engine bay








digi 1 stuff








_Modified by Couper1TEP at 8:18 PM 12-16-2007_


_Modified by Couper1TEP at 5:31 AM 12-20-2007_


----------



## Luigi44 (Nov 14, 2007)

question
is it better to put the MAF sensor on the intake to the turbo or in line with the intercooler pluming?


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (Luigi44)*

on the intake http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Luigi44 (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*

sweet thanks
cant wait to see your turbo project when its all done
good luck with it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ill post pics when im done with mine


----------



## Syco Stang (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: (Luigi44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Luigi44* »_question
is it better to put the MAF sensor on the intake to the turbo or in line with the intercooler pluming?

Technically, it would be better between the turbo and throttle body (after intercooler) but in the case of the VW MAF sensor you kinda have no choice but to put it before the turbo. There are other vehicles which can be set up to run with a "blow through" MAF but the Digi2 is not in that category.
SS


----------



## Luigi44 (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

there were two BMW maf from a 535 on ebay and i bought one of them. you should look to see if one of them are still there


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (Luigi44)*

well just bought my 02sensor today.this weekend i cant wait


----------



## ON3GO (Jul 13, 2005)

cool thread, and good info.
just wanted to let you junkyard DIY'ers know that the turbos off the Nissan/Datsun 280zx Turbo's are T3 units. 60 trims too.
theres always alot of them in the junkyards and those turbos last a good bit.
they max out around 17 to 18psi, but they spool up real quick and you can get them sometimes for under a 100 bucks at a JY.
I made 310rwhp and 320lbs at the wheels on my Datsun 280Z with a 2.8L Straight 6..... ya bigger motor but you get the idea.


----------



## Syco Stang (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: (ON3GO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ON3GO* »_cool thread, and good info.
just wanted to let you junkyard DIY'ers know that the turbos off the Nissan/Datsun 280zx Turbo's are T3 units. 60 trims too.
theres always alot of them in the junkyards and those turbos last a good bit.
they max out around 17 to 18psi, but they spool up real quick and you can get them sometimes for under a 100 bucks at a JY.
I made 310rwhp and 320lbs at the wheels on my Datsun 280Z with a 2.8L Straight 6..... ya bigger motor but you get the idea.


You made that much power with a stock Datsun turbo? From the 70s??? I had one of those old Datsun 280 turbochargers, it was freakin TINY! Were those single or twin?
SS


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (Syco Stang)*

today is the day!!!


----------



## microzimmer (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Couper1TEP* »_today is the day!!!


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Lets see some pics


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (microzimmer)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3598368
now i have oil blow by at full boost.Need to vent the block


----------



## Syco Stang (Dec 7, 2002)

What sort of PCV system are you running? I dont remember, but is the Digi1 system mass air or speed/density? I know if you vent the block on a MAF system you will cause a vacuum leak.
SS


----------



## jettajunker (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

Do you have a video you could post? I would love to see how it pulled.


----------



## vdubbn78 (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Since no one in the forced induction forum will talk to an 8v guy....(more ... (MaxVW)*

bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif way to be resourcefull and not cop out and buy something bolt on! do some research on injectors and maf options-the more fuel, the more boost


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (Syco Stang)*

im watcing to see what i can use on my digi2 16v


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (rychas1)*

guys check my sig


----------



## VDUB614 (May 11, 2008)

*Re: Since no one in the forced induction forum will talk to an 8v guy....(more ... (MaxVW)*

I really need help turbo charging my 90 Jetta GL 8v Wolfsburg can anyone help?
/Users/adrianaiello/Desktop/jetta/IMG_0139.JPG


----------



## VDUB614 (May 11, 2008)

*Re: Since no one in the forced induction forum will talk to an 8v guy....(more ... (VDUB614)*

[img=http://img128.imageshack.us/img128/4126/img0139db2.th.jpg]


----------



## WolfzGangVR6 (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Couper1TEP* »_*i have a 2l xflow on Digifant 2*,I also plan on doing the TD setup,And the rasing Rate Fpr.Lets keep this going to shut up all the digi2 haters.Also guys,make sure your O2s,blue coolant sensor,MAF,and your timing is right before you try and undertake this


didn't get past this post and i have to ask this question. it might have already been answered.
are you saying your running an aba motor off your current 1.8 digi2 management?? what did you have to change to make it run. and was it and obd1 aba (2.0L). 
i just picked up a mk2 8v 92, on digi2 and want a fun daily driver. i already own a mk2 vr6 (self swapped) which im very familiar with; i'm still a newbie to these 8v engines and there specs/compatibility with one another.


----------



## PolishSasquatch (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (WolfzGangVR6)*

alright im starting to get very confused, someone help me out here please. i have a 1.8 8v out of a 92 jetta. I have a digi 2 computer, everyone says it's alot easier to run boost on digi 1. So, can i simply get a digi 1 comp and wiring harness and plug everything in? Also help me make a parts list. Heres what im thinking so far, (hoping to run 8-10 psi):
TD turbo
TD exhaust manifold
RRFPR
1.8t intercooler
TD oil pan
Digi 1 and wiring harness
G60 injectors(can i pull some bigger injectors out of a different vw and run those?)
MAF (out of 535 or 735??)
now woudl it be easier/cheaper to run digi II(and just buy the harness) and also buy a built megasquirt and then just tune it or what? WHAT TO DO?!


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (PolishSasquatch)*

Pretty much all you do is get g60 ecu,hareness,injectors.Thats all you need to do.anything over 15psi you'll need 44's

And to make a aba run on digi 1 you just need to mount the tb switches


_Modified by Couper1TEP at 2:28 PM 5-12-2008_


----------



## PolishSasquatch (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*

ill be running 12 at the absolute max. g60 ecu and harness, what does that come out of scicorrio? also how do i know if i have aba? the injectors i can pull off the g60 aswell?


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (PolishSasquatch)*

corrado g60s.It will have aba stamped into the block right under the cylinder head.
and aba looks like this


----------



## PolishSasquatch (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*

ah ok i do not have the aba block then. So the G60 is out of a corrado only? do gti's has g60 digi 1? any other car other than corrado i can get ecu and injectors from? And you say all i need is those 3 things...wiring harness, injectors and digi 1 and im good?? how do i go about conrolling boost and afr?


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (PolishSasquatch)*

ya man a corrado will give you all of those.You can convert your digi2 hareness over if you electrically skilled.Digi 1 is super friendly to boost.If you find your way to the g60 forum its all there for you to read


----------



## PolishSasquatch (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*

thanks. im pretty much electronically retarded dont want to **** with that **** id rather just buy a g60 ecu. heading over there now


----------



## WolfzGangVR6 (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: (PolishSasquatch)*

what is involved in running an aba head on my 1.8 8v bottom end. i know it's bolt on, but what about sensors and such?? i know i also have to run the obd1 throttle body because of the electronic idle control in the obd2 thorttlebody. 
can i also use the aba injectors and such? 
the motor now is running on digi2


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (WolfzGangVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfzGangVR6* »_what is involved in running an aba head on my 1.8 8v bottom end. i know it's bolt on, but what about sensors and such?? i know i also have to run the obd1 throttle body because of the electronic idle control in the obd2 thorttlebody. 
can i also use the aba injectors and such? 
the motor now is running on digi2









do the whole motor.and you can make a bracket to mount the TB switches on the obd1 tb.When i did the swap.I had to let the white cts for the a/c flop around.But other than that its really super easy


----------



## PolishSasquatch (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*

what kind of turbo exhaust manifold do ya'll recommend for the 8v? TD diesel? and is the TD turbo good enough or doe sit not flow enough in the high rpms?


----------



## WolfzGangVR6 (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Couper1TEP* »_
do the whole motor.and you can make a bracket to mount the TB switches on the obd1 tb.When i did the swap.I had to let the white cts for the a/c flop around.But other than that its really super easy

so you used the digi harness and ecu? just had to make the wot switch a bracket for the signal? 
thanks for the reply


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (WolfzGangVR6)*

yup


----------



## WolfzGangVR6 (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*

awesome!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanks for the insight


----------

